# Last one



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2015)

ok since I'm off work today I started on this one this morning. Only one more treated blade. Ahhhhhh have to start in some more. Going to start using the thicker 1084 steel now Lol. This is a blank I got back from @kris stratton

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 10, 2015)

You just churn these rascals out......man that's nice !

I gotta ask how do ya think that fast and make it all come together......


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> You just churn these rascals out......man that's nice !
> 
> I gotta ask how do ya think that fast and make it all come together......


Thanks. Well I stay in the shop till late every night. Don't sleep much. I was off today but I take a little longer on each one ( kinda backwards) but each one I learn what not to do on the next one. I know these could be better and I'll get there one day so in probably not doing all I should be doing lol

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2015)

That one is mine- really nice of ya...... Very nice Tony!!


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> That one is mine- really nice of ya...... Very nice Tony!!


I think I told you already.... There is an age limit on this one. 18-80. Sorry bud you don't meet this requirement 
Hey I'm getting better on each one. Before long I will have to many laying around

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I think I told you already.... There is an age limit on this one. 18-80. Sorry bud you don't meet this requirement
> Hey I'm getting better on each one. Before long I will have to many laying around

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


>


Don't worry I will be making some that will be strictly for senior citizens. You are first on the list

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Dec 10, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> That one is mine- really nice of ya...... Very nice Tony!!



Mike I'm not sure that's right. I used some special software that reveals hidden inscriptions and I think that knife may be headed to Texas . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Mike I'm not sure that's right. I used some special software that reveals hidden inscriptions and I think that knife may be headed to Texas . . . .
> 
> View attachment 92751




WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 10, 2015)

You just keep getting better Brother. Grind a new batch and send em up. I'm enjoying watching the evolution. Its better than a movie or a book

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> You just keep getting better Brother. Grind a new batch and send em up. I'm enjoying watching the evolution. Its better than a movie or a book


I just found one more. Lucky me. Lol. I've got 1084 this time. Man this is fun. I think I have something special for you if you do anymore for me. No more freebies. Lol


----------



## bamafatboy (Dec 10, 2015)

I sure would love to have one of them knives, hey i would even furnish the antler for the handles.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 10, 2015)

Looky Tony you're already getting paying customers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2015)

bamafatboy said:


> I sure would love to have one of them knives, hey i would even furnish the antler for the handles.


I want to learn hidden tang and use antler for handles. Guess I could do one with antler and make a full tang


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Looky Tony you're already getting paying customers.


Yeah I can't wait for you to offer 5 pallets of red for a 4"
Skinner. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 10, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Yeah I can't wait for you to offer 5 pallets of red for a 4"
> Skinner. Lol



yeah well skin this buddy and see what pays off first.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 10, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I want to learn hidden tang




hmmmmmm ........... You could call it "Hidden tang, crouching Henry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> hmmmmmm ........... You could call it "Hidden tang, crouching Henry


It's an old Indian dance

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2015)

Veeeerrrry nice!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 10, 2015)

Tclem said:


> It's an old Indian dance



Dot or feather?


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Dot or feather?


Both


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 10, 2015)

Hats off to your Tony. Grind is really improving.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Hats off to your Tony. Grind is really improving.


Thanks. I think I like knives


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 11, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Don't worry I will be making some that will be strictly for senior citizens. You are first on the list


I resemble that remark!


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> I resemble that remark!


Ok you can be number 2 on the list lol


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 11, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I want to learn hidden tang and use antler for handles. Guess I could do one with antler and make a full tang


Tony, finding antler wide enough that is not to thick is tough and expensive to buy. It is best to go with the hidden tang.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Tony, finding antler wide enough that is not to thick is tough and expensive to buy. It is best to go with the hidden tang.


I have some that may work. Worked out a deal with a guy to make pens for family from his dad's antlers in trade for several racks.


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 12, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I have some that may work. Worked out a deal with a guy to make pens for family from his dad's antlers in trade for several racks.


The only way to get stag scales that don't have to much porrus material is to get antler big enough to cut three scales off of it, by doing it this way yo get rid of most of the pithy core. Just cutting antler down the middle will not look good on a full tang knife, it will be to fat.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

